# Shipping horse from UK to USA



## lizijj (3 September 2011)

Hi, does anyone know any information about this please? Cost, welfare, locations etc? Thanks.


----------



## LEC (3 September 2011)

http://www.equine-logistics-company.com/index.html

http://www.peden-bloodstock.de/info_faq_uk.php


----------



## be positive (3 September 2011)

We sent one to join its owner when they moved to Arizona some years ago.
All the details were arranged by a professional transport agency,I would phone round to get some idea of costs as it varies,horses are flying to the US so often now that you should find it fairly easy to arrange.
Ours travelled in a container with two racehorses,he was a 14.2 cob.
I had to deliver him to Heathrow and see him onto the container, loading was interesting but fairly stress free. A travelling groom employed by the agency travelled with them and I know he travelled well and went on to enjoy his new life.


----------



## lizijj (4 September 2011)

Did they have to sedate him for the journey? Glad to hear a good story!


----------



## be positive (4 September 2011)

No, I dont think they routinely sedate, there are risks involve with sedation anyway.The grooms are very experienced and can sedate if required.
The worst times are if they have to be turned for loading onto the plane,the container spun 180 at a fair speed,I dont think that happens now,it was a bit scarey to watch!Then I think take off is a bit of a worry but then they just travel as usual,munching hay in the case of our one ,he seemed quite happy with his smart companions.
The other thing is in the US the trailers dont usually have ramps,something we didnt think about, so loading to travel on to their next destination needs planning.I think ours was somewhat confused at having to step up into a trailer.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 September 2011)

We have shipped out 13 Shetlands to America and have always used Pedans. They organise everything from collecting said beast from you to final arrival in America. We sent out one who we had bought for 55gns at the sales - complete sympathy buy to save him from the meat man - and he was on a plane full of racehorses for the Kentucky Derby meetings. Didn't he feel special lol! To make things funnier one of the most expensive tb's of the year was refusing to load so the got the shetland and the racehorse followed him. They had to do the same for the unloading procedure at the other end. I still laugh - a 55gns shetland pony leading a 4.5million quid racehorse on and off the plane 

All of the ponies have arrived perfectly happy and healthy and had been well cared for every step of the way.


----------



## Dry Rot (4 September 2011)

Any ideas about cost?

Yes, I know it is a "How long is a piece of string?" question but a few examples would make me wiser than I am now!


----------



## unbalanced (4 September 2011)

I was asking around about this about a year and a half ago as I was looking for jobs in the States (sadly didn't work out). My vet who ships racehorses and someone connected to the Parelli's both said in the region of £5k for a single economy class ticket. I never got as far as contacting the transporters or looking into it more seriously though so hopefully someone can give you a more up to date estimate.


----------



## nikCscott (4 September 2011)

EKW said:



			We have shipped out 13 Shetlands to America and have always used Pedans. They organise everything from collecting said beast from you to final arrival in America. We sent out one who we had bought for 55gns at the sales - complete sympathy buy to save him from the meat man - and he was on a plane full of racehorses for the Kentucky Derby meetings. Didn't he feel special lol! To make things funnier one of the most expensive tb's of the year was refusing to load so the got the shetland and the racehorse followed him. They had to do the same for the unloading procedure at the other end. I still laugh - a 55gns shetland pony leading a 4.5million quid racehorse on and off the plane 

All of the ponies have arrived perfectly happy and healthy and had been well cared for every step of the way.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it always the way!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 September 2011)

Cost entirely depends on what your horse requires for it's journey and how long the quarantine is the other end - that's the most expensive bit! Most of our shetties we sent out hadn't litterally had their second birthday's so they only had 4 days of quarantine and cost about 6k in total from start to finish. The older stallion we sent out spent 3 weeks in quarantine and had to cover mares there so there was also the cost of livery for them too and his bill was around 8.5k.


----------



## teamsarazara (4 September 2011)

One of our welsh cobs went over to america at the beginning of this year, he was taken don to Newmarket where he stayed a few nights then went over to Amsterdam and from Amsterdam was flown over, think its mega money. In the USA the wee horse was valued at $10,000 and i know they wouldn't have shipped him over if the cost was more than his value, not much help for cost. Give Eric Gillie a phone? Or email


----------



## lizijj (4 September 2011)

That's great info, thank you.


----------



## foraday (4 September 2011)

You need to contact the 4 big shipping agents

IRT
Peden
BBA Shipping
Luck Greayver Bloodstock (formerly pedens)   http://www.lgbloodstock.com/

Costs entirely depend upon:-

Mare/Stallion/Gelding

Where horse is in the UK and where you need shipping to USA

Its the quarantine that costs the most!

All the shipping agents have their own transporters they use and own stabling usually in  newmarket to then ship out en masse together.

Good news is that there will be a lot of horse planes back and forth from the end of september through to december due to tattersalls sales in newmarket.

Just a note on the flight - they do not sedate unless desperately have too (don't watch international velvet ever!!!) no rugs or travel bandages etc, hind shoes removed (unless vet says otherwise)

They are fed and watered quite happily together and travel first class all the way!

Hope that helps!


----------



## lizijj (4 September 2011)

Thanks for that info! What are the different quarantine options please?


----------

